# Looking for an anthro based novel!



## ChamberPuppet (Jan 7, 2010)

I cant find any at all except Brian Jacques' Redwall series which is really good but im starting to notice the books to be kinda repetative. all of them "almost" have the same type of setting or plot line. but anyways.... yea soif you know of any cool novels with anthro based characters that'd be rad. ive looked at "Scars: An Ironclaw Novel" and uhm... i think it was called the journey or somthing maybe. They had anthro based characters but it was kind of hard to find them. so yea whats a good read


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 7, 2010)

There's another Ironclaw novel called Black Iron (supposedly better written than Scars, which was good except for occasional grammar errors).

As for other anthro novels, I'd suggest Watership Down, The Plague Dogs and Traveller, though they have non-anthro animals as the stars (all three by Richard Adams).


----------



## ChamberPuppet (Jan 7, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> There's another Ironclaw novel called Black Iron (supposedly better written than Scars, which was good except for occasional grammar errors).
> 
> As for other anthro novels, I'd suggest Watership Down, The Plague Dogs and Traveller, though they have non-anthro animals as the stars (all three by Richard Adams).


 Yes i am quiet familiar with Watership Down actually. Haven't heard of the others though. i'll check them out. thanks Oh and for Black Iron, yea i did see it. I'm not to familiar with Ironclaw itself so im not sure if that would perticularly factor in a book like that. The review i read about didnt tell me much at all so perhaps ill look more into it. thanks again!


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 7, 2010)

Dorothy Hearst - Promise of the Wolves, great book. First book in a trilogy that she's writing


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Jan 8, 2010)

There's one called Covenants by Lorna Freeman which has anthros in it.  And the Chanur books by C J Cherryh have cat aliens in them.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm currentlywriting a furry based novel. Here's the link.  http://www.thefurryforum.com/forums/index.php?topic=10035.0


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

Or you can try the TSA (Transformation Story Archives) old website (no longer updating) or it's current email-based format ( http://lists.integral.org/listinfo/tsa-talk ). Lot of anthro stories there (some are long enough to be made into novels)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 9, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Or you can try the TSA (Transformation Story Archives) old website (no longer updating) or it's current email-based format ( http://lists.integral.org/listinfo/tsa-talk ). Lot of anthro stories there (some are *long enough* to be made into novels)


 
Note the word usages.  Long enough to be made into novels, but he doesn't say 'good enough to be made into novels'.  But then, one really shouldn't expect better from something called 'Transformation Story Archives', huh?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Note the word usages.  Long enough to be made into novels, but he doesn't say 'good enough to be made into novels'.  But then, one really shouldn't expect better from something called 'Transformation Story Archives', huh?



Question: have you ever even BEEN to the current TSA? No? Then don't bash it before you even SEE. Some of the stories ARE good, if you'd get your head out of your ass and look BEFORE you judge. Geez...... (I even posted a link to the site, for crying out loud!)


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Jan 9, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Or you can try the TSA (Transformation Story Archives) old website (no longer updating) or it's current email-based format ( http://lists.integral.org/listinfo/tsa-talk ). Lot of anthro stories there (some are long enough to be made into novels)




and on the same note, i post my novel as i see fit. I don't need people telling me where i should be posting my material. I only posted here because you were looking for anthro-based novels. as much as you take offense of ashley something about TSA, it offends me that you asked for anthro-based novels and you tell me where i should or shouldn't post it. I would be less offended if you just told me the story sucked or that you didn't like that i haven't finished it yet, and wasted your time.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

Shinzuu_Katame said:


> and on the same note, i post my novel as i see fit. I don't need people telling me where i should be posting my material. I only posted here because you were looking for anthro-based novels. as much as you take offense of ashley something about TSA, it offends me that you asked for anthro-based novels and you tell me where i should or shouldn't post it. I would be less offended if you just told me the story sucked or that you didn't like that i haven't finished it yet, and wasted your time.



I never told you to post your story anywhere, I simply noted a place that has anthro stories. Not sure where you got the idea that I said to post there. I was adding to my reply to ChamberPuppet anyway, not to you.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Jan 9, 2010)

But I'm sure his story is fantastic given his strong grasp of the English language.


----------



## Gight (Jan 9, 2010)

The Island of Dr. Moroe.


----------



## TIM-ber-wolf (Jan 9, 2010)

Are you looking for _published_ novels or internet novels?
As to the former, I have no Idea. As for the latter,

Brian "Pflarrian" Empanger has a fantasy series called "OtherWorlds"

Greg Howell has a bunch of good ones at http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~howellg/stories/stories.html

James "Fel" Galloway has a bunch of fantastic stories at www.Sennadar.com

Ronald W. Klemp has a fantasy story called "Khiray of the River"

If you like Star Trek, Sandy S. Hemenway has one entitled "Ice on Fire"


----------



## ChamberPuppet (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh cool. Thanks for the info guys. I am looking for published books actually since It's almost impossible for me to stay on the computer and read stories. But I will look into all those links. Thanks for the help 
Anymore info you guys find would be rad aswell.


----------



## ChamberPuppet (Jan 9, 2010)

Shinzuu_Katame said:


> I'm currentlywriting a furry based novel. Here's the link. http://www.thefurryforum.com/forums/index.php?topic=10035.0


 The story seems bad ass. I read the first part of the chapter and it seems...well great. good job


----------



## Jax (Jan 9, 2010)

Well.if you would like to get a sampling of different styles, lock for a copy of FURRY edied by Fred Patten. I waas just given this book by my son and am enjoying it.

http://www.amazon.com/Furry-Anthropomorphic-Fiction-Fred-Patten/dp/1596873191


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Jan 11, 2010)

ChamberPuppet said:


> The story seems bad ass. I read the first part of the chapter and it seems...well great. good job



I'm trying my best to follow the style of the great Terry Goodkind. To me, he's like the god of Fantasy Fiction.


----------

